# TM Bow Setup For A 13ft Skiff



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

I am looking for suggestions on TM’s to go on the bow of a 13ft skiff. Weight is my primary concern.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

A 12 volt 55# should move it. What does the front deck look like?


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

BassFlats said:


> A 12 volt 55# should move it. What does the front deck look like?


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I don't bring my tm with me every trip,but my bracket is permanently mounted to the front deck. If you fly fish or you don't want a bracket like mine you can get a removable bracket in which you use a tramson tm on the bow.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks, but yes it will definitely have to be removable.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Get the smallest minn kota with i-pilot and be done. Get the mounting block for easy removal. It will move that 13' skiff good. My boat's 17' and it scoots.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks Trekker


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Xi-5 or the equivalent Minn Kota with this puck.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nice skiff man.


----------

